# AEG Modicon A020. Benötige Hilfe



## PSchnei688 (29 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich hoffe in diesem Forum kann mir geholfen werden.

Ich habe vor kurzem ein Sonnenstudio Übernommen und in diesem Studio wurde vor 16 Jahren die Steuerung der Bänke mit einer AEG Modicon A020 umgesetzt.
Dies lief wohl bis jetzt wunderbar....

Habe aber am Freitag eine neue Sonnenbank bekommen und der Techniker weiß so Absolut nix mit der Steuerung an zu fangen.

Problem seid dem die neue Bank angeschlossen ist ist das wenn ich morgens ins Studio komme sich keine einzige Bank starten läßt.
Muss dann immer erst die A020 kurz vom Strom nehmen. Danach läuft den ganzen tag alles ohne Probleme.
Nächsten Morgen wieder alles tod.

Der Techniker weiß keinen Rat und ich hoffe hier jemanden zu finden der mir helfen kann.

Jetzt hatte ich gerade zum erstenmal das problem das schon wieder keine Bank anging. Mußte A020 kurz vom Strom nehmen dann läuft wieder alles.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Kieler (29 September 2009)

Das hört sich doch irgendwie an, als wenn sich im Programm etwas Tod-verriegelt. Hast eine Sonnenbank ersetzt oder eine zusätzliche bekommen? Ist die Verdrahtung wirklich OK?
Ansonsten muss man das Programm "AKL" besorgen, die Steuerung auslesen und dann mal sehen. Das Programm ist vermutlich nicht so kompliziert. Die A020, kannte nur einen Baustein. In diesem Baustein ist dein komplettes Programm.


----------



## PSchnei688 (29 September 2009)

*.*

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Es wurde eine Bank ersetzt das ist ja das kommische.

Vorher stand ein Oberkörpber Bräuner in der Kabine. 15 Jahre alt und nun ist eine neue Bank da rein gekommen von daher verstehe ich das nicht.

Der Techniker hatte schon probleme mit dem Fernstart da die Steuerung wohl nur einen kurzen Impuls benötigt um die von mir Eingestellte Zeit an der Bank freizu schalten.

Er sagt die ist richtig angeschlossen und er weiß nicht was er noch machen könnte.
Bin hier echt etwas Ratlos.

So jetzt tagsüber laufen alle Bänke Wunderbar.
Komme ich Morgenfrüh wieder ins Studio muss ich erst die A020 kurz vom Strom nehmen damit überhaupt Irgend eine Bank anspringt.


----------



## Kieler (30 September 2009)

Für mich hört es sich so an, als wenn die alte Bank hinsichtlich Ansteuerung und Rückmeldung anders funktioniert als neue Bank. Vielleicht wurden vorher Dauerbefehle (Schalter) erwartet und die Neue erwartet Impulse (Taster).
Vielleicht läuft in der A020 eine kleine Schrittkette und diese verhaspelt sich jetzt weil die Rückmeldungen nicht mehr in der gewünschten Weise kommen.

Abends machst Du doch bestimmt alle Bänke aus? Vielleicht erkennt die A020
nicht, dass die Bänke aus sind und kann deshalb nicht mehr starten.

Hast Du zufällig eine Sicherheitskopie von dem A020 Programm, dann könnte ich mir das mal ansehen. Alles andere ist wie aus einer Kristallkugel lesen.


----------



## eYe (30 September 2009)

Problem ist behoben


----------



## Kieler (30 September 2009)

Schön, nun möchte natürlich wissen was es war. Ich will ja auch nicht blöd sterben.


----------



## PSchnei688 (30 September 2009)

*puuhhhhh*

Danke Danke Danke 

Da ist der Erfinder meiner Steuerung hier auch Regestriert ist 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Super schnelle Hilfe.

Heute Abend waren noch gut 20 Kunden da und alles ohne Probleme.

Für meinen Kieler ...... Neue Bank wurde vom Solarium TECHNIKER falsch angeschlossen und da hat es die Steuerung zerschossen.

Viel mehr kann ich dazu garnicht sagen das ist mir alles eine Nummer zu Kompliziert.

Vielen Dank nochmal nach Hamburg und Wir hören ja die tage.


----------



## hugoboss (28 März 2010)

*AEG Modicon A 020 und Logistat S 020*

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe meinen Keller aufgeräumt und dabei eine Modicon A 020 
und eine Logistat S 020 gefunden.die beiden Geräte wurden bis vor 5 Jahren noch in einer Pumpstation eines Wasserwerkes verwendet und wegen  Modernisierungsmasnahmen ausgetauscht.
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese beiden Geräte noch einen wert haben oder ob man sie entsorgen kann und bevor ich sie einfach in den Müll werfe wollte ich mal fragen ob sich da einer auskennt.


----------

